# Team Exergy



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

Team Exergy's new website is up! Just in time for their first win of the season... 

Carlos Alzate soloed his way to the first win on the season on his Felt F1. 

Check out all the details on their website: https://teamexergy.com/new/newspost/the-waiting-is-the-hardest-part/


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Impressive!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

It is! Does anyone know what events they are scheduled to race this year? Checked the website, but didn't have any luck.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

that schedule will be up soon! apologies.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

Here is the full calendar:

http://teamexergy.com/new/team-exergy-schedule-2011/




thx!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

steve_e_f said:


> Here is the full calendar:
> 
> http://teamexergy.com/new/team-exergy-schedule-2011/
> 
> ...


Appreciate it!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

There is a nice piece on Team Exergy in the June 2011 issue of Road Bike Action Magazine. Short article, but includes some nice pictures of the Microshift (shifters AND deraillers) equipped Felt F1 and Felt B2 Pro team bikes. pages 78-80.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

In less than an hour I'll be tuning in the ToC. Its to bad I wont be able to cheer you guys on.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Well, at least it's not due to Earthquake, Mudslide, Wildfire, or Locusts...*



zach.scofield said:


> In less than an hour I'll be tuning in the ToC. Its to bad I wont be able to cheer you guys on.


RATS!

Stage 1 of the Amgen Tour of California has been cancelled due to inclement weather. The race will resume tomorrow starting at Squaw Valley and will end in Sacramento . Coverage will begin on Versus @ 5 pm ET


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

TiVo is all set up to record ToC. Hoping to see Team Exergy on the (relatively) big screen.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Exergy is not competing Don. Its unfortunate. Go SKY! (gotta have someone route for)


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

zach.scofield said:


> Exergy is not competing Don. Its unfortunate. Go SKY! (gotta have someone route for)


Oops! Well, at least that explains why I didn't see any of them on the short version of Stage 2 at 11 pm last night! Geez! I am so out of touch!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Don4 said:


> Oops! Well, at least that explains why I didn't see any of them on the short version of Stage 2 at 11 pm last night! Geez! I am so out of touch!


As penence for my not paying attention, I shall spend tonight tuning my wife's old hybrid / back up bike, as we seem to have entered ourselves in an event this weekend (Zoo-de-Mack) that is not carbon frame friendly ("Yeah, well, we'll transport the bikes back to the start on a flatbed; all the bikes will just be leaned against each other!")....

It is my understanding that Team Exergy will (wisely) not be entered in this event either.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

How was day 1 of the championship?


nvm, answered my own question. good job Quinn Keogh on your 18th place finish in the TT and good job team for 4 finishers in the top 31.


----------

